# Met a Friend from SAS!



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Somehow the stars aligned during my solo trip back East this week and I was able to meet fellow SASer and friend, @minimized. It was a big step for us both, and kind of terrifying at first... fear, self-doubt and the unknown can be paralyzing. But there was a mutual sense of acceptance and understanding between us so once the nerves settled some, it was really, really wonderful.

SA has the tendency to completely bury you. That's why I think there is so much beauty in forming a friendship online; it allows you to glimpse the heart and soul of a person without any somatic distractions or communication barriers. We're very different in our personal struggles and lives, yet there's this common thread that connects us. Sometimes that's all it takes. And I hate to rain on anyone's parade, but we aren't miraculously cured of our disorders for having accomplished this. The friendship and trust between us didn't happen overnight, and they're still evolving. Things might not get better and the pain in our lives has not ceased to exist. But, for a brief moment in time, meeting in real life and feeling each others presence allowed our burdens to lighten. And I got to hug him instead of just sending a silly emoticon :yay


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Awesome story. Heartwarming.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats! Hope you guys keep in touch


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope you had fun and that the rest of your trip goes well. I sure did. Someday hopefully I'll get to pay you back.

Kinda sad that it's back to life as usual and who knows? All the music and trying, the twilight zone, taunting by the golden arches... I could go on.

It was so incredible and surreal to meet such a lovely friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, maybe I can meet someone from here one day.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats! That's amazing  _slightly pouting here_.... _I would like to meet you both _T_T lol

Oh but seriously, I know what it's like and you write quite beautifully. I much enjoyed reading that. :heart Nothing but support here for you both :group


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and support


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Im crying :')


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

@quesara
@minimized
Congrats to both of you! :smile2:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/quesara-671722/


----------



## mdw8062 (Oct 26, 2015)

That's amazing. I admire your strength to overcome your SA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I want a saser to hug me, too. for at least 5 seconds in length.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

SilentLyric said:


> I want a saser to hug me, too. for at least 5 seconds in length.


I guess this won't be the same but hope it helps a bit. :squeeze


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:clap:yay


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

You both seem like nice people so good job on your meetup and the fun you had.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone :b


----------



## BlackMagicZX3 (Nov 6, 2015)

Amazing!! much love to you both and may your relationship prosper.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

SilentLyric said:


> I want a saser to hug me, too. for at least 5 seconds in length.


and i eligible?

to the op & @minimized , this is actually fantastic. :clap


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

ShatteredGlass said:


> and i eligible?
> 
> to the op & @*minimized* , this is actually fantastic. :clap


ofc, man. would be an honor to receive a hug from shatteredglass of sas.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome guys! Hopefully this inspires more people to try meeting up too.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

This is seriously what I dream of, to finally meet that person you've been talking to forever online. To see their smile, to finally be able to give them a real hug :grin2: Gahh, I'm so damn happy for you! And at the same time I want to just go cry in a ditch somewhere lol :cry


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

SilentLyric said:


> I want a saser to hug me, too. for at least 5 seconds in length.


I would always stop at 4 seconds just to tease you


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Congrats, when is the wedding gonna be? :wink2::laugh:


----------

